# If you're interested in what Katherine Dokken has been up to.



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Katherine has been hard at work writing a book about her ordeal with losing her dogs. 

A link to remember what she is really like
April 2010 Poodle Rescue


A piece of her work:
----Original Message-----
From: Katharine Dokken
Subject: Book Release: Staring the Dragon in the Eye

Dear Kennel Club members,

Iâ€™m writing to tell you a story that is near and dear to my heart. It is a story about how someone tried to do everything â€˜right.â€™ Showing dogs in the dog show ring in both AKC and UKC. Showings dogs in 4H, Junior Showmanship, Rally, Obedience, Agility and tracking. Training dogs to be both therapy and service dogs. Conducting full genetic health testing and putting the elite CHIC certification on dogs. Taking part in the long term UC Davis study on Addisonâ€™s disease in the dog. You would think that this would be someone taken seriously. Someone of trust. Someone untouchable.

The problem is, animal rights activists do not care about your fancy champions. They do not care about health testing, laboratory studies or any sort of fancy ideals. Animal rights activists view service dogs as â€œanimal slavesâ€� deserving of freedom from their enslavers. You, in other words.

Until show breeders and exhibitors get that through their heads and understand that no matter how â€˜rightâ€™ you try to do things, in the end, animal rights activists do not care. You are chasing your tail.

I am writing you to let you know my story. But it isn't just â€œmyâ€� story. It is actually the story of the death of my dogs. You see, when my home was raided by animal rights terrorists, I wasn't the one who was hurt the most. My animals were. To honor their memory, I have written a book to tell their side of the story. A story that the media will not tell you. The media has turned 180 from the past and now report the news as if these private SWAT teams run by animal â€˜charitiesâ€™ are the heroes and not the thieves that they are. It is the mainstream media that refuses to cover the reality of what legislation says and will do to citizens. It is the mainstream media that would not tell the truth to Virginia residents when the Commonwealth passed legislation that enacted law that acts as civil asset forfeiture for your family dog. Thatâ€™s right, your dog.

Animal rights activists are targeting your dogs, like they did mine for two reasons. Ideology and cold hard cash. You see, there are millions to be made in all tax free profit from running animal raids on law abiding owners. The lead animal rights groups in this nation regularly pull in $100 million a year from unsuspecting members of the public. Your local government run animal shelter may be â€˜brokeâ€™ but these activists are far, far from it. Money raised by theft of property and by outright fraud. Activities that used to be considered crimes but are now whitewashed in the press.

My book, Staring the Dragon in the Eye: The Hidden Victims of Animal Extremists is due to be released soon via Amazon.com .

Dragon is the first book ever to show what an animal rights raid looks like from the inside from the point of view of the victim. From the blow by blow action in which the activists reveal their lack of animal knowledge, to the law enforcement officers lack of knowledge of the law, to the twisted lobbying of a state legislature by a convicted terrorist from the Animal Liberation Front (ALF), Dragon covers it all.

This book, while focused on the lives and ultimate destruction of a family of poodles, is so much more. The animal rights movement has had a broad impact on the freedom and rights of Americans everywhere ranging from impacting economic liberty, to excessive licensing and regulation, violating private property rights, constitutional rights, overcriminalization of animal owners, civil asset forfeiture laws for animals, color of law abuse, Americaâ€™s failed war on drugs, and much more.

Not only can you lose your business, your house, and your car, but you can also now lose your family dog under civil asset forfeiture laws. For far too long the legal field has ignored the constitutional rights of animal owners in favor of elevating the rights of animals above that of human beings. It is time that was changed.

Katharine Dokken
Author, Staring the Dragon in the Eye: The Hidden Victims of Animal Extremists.

Here is a link to her book on Amazon, if you would care to leave a message to potential book buyers to set the story straight.

Staring the Dragon in the Eye: The Hidden Victims of Animal Extremists: Katharine Dokken: 9780985671402: Amazon.com: Books

If you scroll down to bottom of page, you can see a discussion area.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Ohhh
Emmm
Geeee

:ahhhhh:

Tell me that this person paid dearly and that NOONE is going to buy that book.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Somebody needs to inform Ms. Dokken that denial is not a river in Egypt.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

There are no words to describe my feelings. How can anyone do that to another living creature, then write a book about how THEY are the victim?!?! Those poor doggie souls. I hope they are all living dream lives with people who love them.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm guessing if we all wrote reviews we'd be banned from Amazon. UNBELIEVABLE:2in1:


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

All of them except the ones she had stuff in the freezer --over the top furious!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! Just WOW! Wasn't there a carcass on a roof too?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> There are no words to describe my feelings. How can anyone do that to another living creature, then write a book about how THEY are the victim?!?! Those poor doggie souls. I hope they are all living dream lives with people who love them.


Perhaps the incentive there is to recoup the $$$ that she lost until she sets up shop again, right?


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

No, Cheri that was someone else, Katie just had dogs under fed and shoved in crates full of crap. She not only treated her dogs in unimaginable ways, but she was a bully and harassed newbies to death. She was the parti poodle Nazi.
Photos of her place were comparable to concentration camps, I do not want to defend animal activist but she is the reason we need them, I'm sure it cost the shelter that took in those dogs more money to get them healthy then what they "made" on them. I saved all the photos, I can't even look at them, when it happened I cried for days.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

This may seem ignorant, but who exactly is this woman?

Edit After looking at the post again, I noticed the link to the story. I cried. I don't understand how she is making a book about this. When something as momentous as this happens in your life, how do you not look back and not see the horrifying mistake you have made, but yet see it all as some plot that has made you a victim? It saddens me because people like her, and others will probably want to read this book, even though with the evidence put forth I can't see how there could even BE a book.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Spoowhisperer. It is really appalling.

The publisher is Underdog Justice Productions LLC. Not exactly a publisher that anyone has ever heard of. In fact, I can't find any other books published by this publisher. Looks like this publisher exists only to publish this book. And this is not exactly a book that anyone is likely to buy. Makes you wonder who financed this publication.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow I remember that, has it really been 2 years?! This person is not right in the head!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There are no words that she could ever write that I would read . Big mental problem that seems not to have been fixed. Mental illness is a sad, sad, thing and she has big, big, ISSUES...JMO!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm at lost for words. I've never seen anything like this. How can someone treat their dogs like this? And she lived in the same house? Dare to have people come to her house to pick up the puppies? And to say that she is the victim? OMG


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

peppersb said:


> Thanks for posting this Spoowhisperer. It is really appalling.
> 
> The publisher is Underdog Justice Productions LLC. Not exactly a publisher that anyone has ever heard of. In fact, I can't find any other books published by this publisher. Looks like this publisher exists only to publish this book. And this is not exactly a book that anyone is likely to buy. Makes you wonder who financed this publication.


It is self-published. It is not hard or necessarily expensive to publish your own book.

It reminds me of the hoarders I see on those reality TV hoarding shows. They are so far deep into their denial they cannot and will not acknowledge the reality around them, even when their children are being taken away by child services or they themselves are banned from the home due to the health or safety hazard. Even then, they are committed to their own delusional reality.


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

In my opition this woman should be put in one of those crate for the rest her life and only fed rice and muddy water.It is a good thing I have no power:amen:


----------



## mulligan (Jun 4, 2009)

Poo Lover, you do have power! The Amazon site that is advertising her book has two discussion threads. I can't post because I haven't bought anything from Amazon. (What's with that!) I may just buy somehting just so I can post. The facts that anyone thinking of buying her book should know are: 
she was charged with 13 charges of cruelty to animals directly related to this incident. 
She did not contest the charges. 
She could have tried to get the dogs back, lucky for them, she did not. 
So she neglected them and then abandoned them. 
Her Whispering Winds website infers that the dogs died! No, they were rescued from her and given new lives to find loving homes. 
Could somebody post that on the Amazon discussion for me please? (you can put my name (Lin Stone)on it if you think that she might retaliate against you somehow....) 
There is no way she should receive a penny for this book!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

If you give me the link I can do that, I can't seem to find the discussion. Dog knows I've bought enough stuff on amazon I should be able to make lots of posts.


----------



## mulligan (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you MaryLynn. I'm more of a bricks and mortar shopper.

Staring the Dragon in the Eye: The Hidden Victims of Animal Extremists: Katharine Dokken: 9780985671402: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Alright I wrote what you wanted, however I did not use your name it will show up as PoodleLover. It says they have to review my 'review' of her product before it will appear.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MaryLynn said:


> If you give me the link I can do that, I can't seem to find the discussion. Dog knows I've bought enough stuff on amazon I should be able to make lots of posts.


There's a discussion underway already and a few customer comments.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I posted there too, although I was slightly less polite (good thing I didn't use your name Mulligan haha).

I don't understand how anyone could believe that's a set up. Seriously, what happened did she go out for a coffee and come back and someone destroyed her house and filled it up with badly neglected dogs with muscle atrophy stuffed in tiny crates? Years worth of refuse and hair just magically appeared? The puppies in the backyards, did they starve themselves?

I almost want to read this book at this point so that I can at least take the time to produce a few papers and research on what she has put forth.

People are going to buy it, I feel like it would be worth a few good counter papers that could be published.


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*She is a delusional person. Somebody already mentioned the Hoarders we can see on TV...she is one of them. Mentally ill, and deluded....so much so, she wrote a book (and paid for it with her own money!!) on the unfairness of it all. It's too bad they didn't force her into a Mental Health center along with her fines.

p*


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

ya know, i decided to read her account on her website to get a feel for what her side of the story was. (this thread is the first i have ever heard of her, btw.)

i just want to say that she lost all credibility with me simply by the way she went on and on criticizing how people were dressed. it came across to me as very inappropriate to make fun of people in that context. she should be taking her argument much more seriously than she was by cracking jokes about outfits.

it also tells me she was rrrreally grasping for straws.


----------



## mulligan (Jun 4, 2009)

thank you again MaryLynn. The info needs to get out there. Hmm, I wonder who "they" are, and if they read all the reviews on that site, they may reconsider touting this piece of fiction she's flogging....


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

mulligan said:


> thank you again MaryLynn. The info needs to get out there. Hmm, I wonder who "they" are, and if they read all the reviews on that site, they may reconsider touting this piece of fiction she's flogging....


Oh no problem, I'm kinda glad I did, I realized I had 3 items I had meant to purchase for Gryphon stuck in cart limbo. I had wondered why they didn't come in the mail. I never even bought them in the first place!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i posted on the discussion under my name. i added a link to the animal rescue page and stated that if anyone wants to spend $20 to send it to a rescue and not support her ass.


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

Those pictures just had me crying my eye's out. I hope there is a special place in hell for her that involves a small, nasty cage and a pitchfork. :mad3:


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

MONEY. thats the name of the game! Thats ALL people like her care about, sobering thought,there are soooo many people like her out there, its the dogs that pay the price.Get the word out to all you know, not to by her book.


----------

